# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  annotazione separata+attività soggetta ad aggio

## franci

Ciao a tutti. 
Nel 2006 ho un contribuente con due unita operative distinte, in  contabilità separata. In una esercita l'attività di bar sottoposta a sds tg37u con ricavi pari al 18% del totale; nell'altra svolge l'attivita di tabacchino con sds  sm85u con i seguenti ricavi: 
aggi/ricavi netti pari al 74% del totale;
vendita di altri articoli pari all'8%.
Ai fini della compilazione degli studi di settore come mi devo comportare?
Compilo solo lo studio sm85u neutralizzando gli aggi?
Sono sottoposto ad annotazione separata?

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao a tutti. 
> Nel 2006 ho un contribuente con due unita operative distinte, in  contabilità separata. In una esercita l'attività di bar sottoposta a sds tg37u con ricavi pari al 18% del totale; nell'altra svolge l'attivita di tabacchino con sds  sm85u con i seguenti ricavi: 
> aggi/ricavi netti pari al 74% del totale;
> vendita di altri articoli pari all'8%.
> Ai fini della compilazione degli studi di settore come mi devo comportare?
> Compilo solo lo studio sm85u neutralizzando gli aggi?
> Sono sottoposto ad annotazione separata?

  Ho avuto un caso simile.
Ho prima compilato gli sds con annotazione separata e mi veniva fuori una non congruità con un pesante adeguamento.
Ho poi compilato lo sds SM85U con assorbimento delle altre attività, tenuto conto che incidevano meno del 20%. In questo secondo caso il calcolo mi veniva congruo.
Secondo te, quale strada ho scelto ?  :Smile:   
Buon giorno a tutti i mattinieri

----------


## rosita2958

:EEK!:  Scusate se mi intrometto, ma è da stamattina che tento di chiudere un modello Unico, attività prevalente AUTOLAVAGGIO e attività di distributore carburante con studio SM80, oltre a gommista (x non farci mancare nulla...)
Devo compilare il rigo RICAG, indicando i ricavi della benzina lordi o netti? ho letto le istruzioni ma ci capisco meno di prima, anche perchè nel calcolo di Gerico vengono presi in considerazioni solo gli altri ricavi in entrambi i casi, solo che se li indico lordi è congruo e coerente, se li indico netti devo adeguarmi per una sportellata di euro  :Confused:   :Confused:  
qualcuno mi può aiutare???
grazie a tutti 
Rosita

----------

